

Ask HN: Finding {web,interaction} designers? - thatoneguy

I'm trying to finish up a side project while employed at BigCo &#38; want to make sure the site is gorgeous upon launch.  What resources are out there for hackers like me to find designers that do amazing work?  Is there a directory of portfolios out there for me to look through?<p>Thanks!
======
hongquan
There are plenty of portfolio sites online, Forrst and the two mentioned
below. This is a good article from my friend Wells:

[http://www.wellsriley.com/blog/2012/startup-looking-for-a-
de...](http://www.wellsriley.com/blog/2012/startup-looking-for-a-designer-
here-are-some-resources-you-didnt-know-existed/)

The important thing is to know exactly what you're looking for, make the
deliverables perfectly clear and keep your budget in mind.

Cheers, Hong

------
alme1304
you can always try <http://behance.com> and <http://dribbble.com>

and some shameless self promotion > <http://www.behance.net/aleximejias>
(still being updated)

